# Victoria BC support groups?



## the new me (Jun 12, 2008)

anyone know of any? or interested in starting one?
let me know...


----------



## Just 4 You (Sep 29, 2010)

*Interested in Starting a Group!*

*I would be interested in helping you start one!*

*I tried to get one going in Victoria a while back, through the Meetup.com website, and there were over 40 people in favor of it!*

*But when we set a date and time to meet, it was just me and the other person interested in starting a group who showed up! *

*Let's just hope it doesn't work out that way again!*

*Matthew Ford*
*[email protected]*


----------



## sneha123 (Oct 15, 2010)

Hello,, i'm sneha here,,,,I tried to get one going in Victoria a while back, through the Meetup.com website, and there were over 40 people in favor of it!!!!!
But when we set a date and time to meet, it was just me and the other person interested in starting a group who showed up.............
Thanks,.....:boogie :boogie:boogie


----------



## Just 4 You (Sep 29, 2010)

*That was me!*

That was me who showed up with you.
Yet I'm still trying to get people to come out of their caves.
Maybe it should be in the middle of the night when everyone else is in bed?


----------



## MaddyRose (Dec 25, 2009)

Argh I wish I was closer. I would totally come!


----------



## victoria86 (Nov 14, 2011)

*Meetup!!*

Hi Guys!! im new to Victoria and I would like to join a support group for anxiety! I really need it... anyways if any of you are interested please let me know!
Victoria


----------



## Colton (Jun 27, 2011)

I'm only a bus ride away from Victoria but I've never met people from the internet before. I might go if I knew for sure that it would be me and like 4 other people, not just me and 1 guy or 80 guys.


----------



## allie g (Aug 30, 2012)

*support group in victoria, bc*

hey! I'm interested in starting one, i'm going to uvic this year so I actually move in 3 days and wanted to find one but if we have to make one let's do it!


----------



## crainsi (Nov 1, 2012)

*I want to join one*

If you are going to start one please let me in. I can really use the support and motivation. I have a good job and everything but all i need is to be healthy and happy. Please add me or if you know any other groups open let me know.

My name is Tian


----------



## crainsi (Nov 1, 2012)

victoria86 said:


> Hi Guys!! im new to Victoria and I would like to join a support group for anxiety! I really need it... anyways if any of you are interested please let me know!
> Victoria


I live near victoria too, im looking forward for a strong support group where everyone is similar and friendly. If you know one please let me know

[email protected]


----------



## crainsi (Nov 1, 2012)

crainsi said:


> If you are going to start one please let me in. I can really use the support and motivation. I have a good job and everything but all i need is to be healthy and happy. Please add me or if you know any other groups open let me know.
> 
> My name is Tian


 [email protected]


----------



## maplesyrup (Nov 18, 2012)

*I'm interested as well*

Hi, I'm interested in joining as well, I don't have any friends in Victoria mostly because I'm nervous meeting new people and I don't really have any real hobbies, hmm meetup.com has an annual fee, maybe we can just come up with an e-mail list of everyone who's interested and set up a meet up place


----------



## maplesyrup (Nov 18, 2012)

And by the way, I'm not that interested in meeting and talking about our social anxiety issues...I think I'm always going to be a nervous person and I don't think I can change that, I just want to find a small group of like minded people to do things together, maybe develop new hobbies/interests together and naturally feel more comfortable socializing with others that way...PM me if you're interested...


----------



## redblack butterfly (Jun 5, 2013)

Greetings ~ this message comes much later than the others, but hope folks will see it and respond. Am looking to relocating to Victoria this upcoming September as it appears to have a psychotherapist meeting my own healing needs. In addition, am looking to find support groups for the types of issues am currently dealing with. 

A bit of background feel okay to share here: my shyness and social anxiety issues stem from a childhood of sexual, emotional, physical, and spiritual abuse. 

Have any meetings been scheduled for any social anxiety support groups yet? Please either reply here or send a private message and will be certain to respond as soon as able.

Take good care ~


----------

